# محاضرات مرتبة في تصميم شبكات الحريق



## محمد العطفي (18 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وانتم بخير وزادكم الله من فضله ومن نعمته 
بعد بدايتي في موضوع http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng300683/ 
طالبا فيه رضي الله سبحانه وتعالي وحاولت على قدر الامكان الاجابة على الاسئلة على حد معرفتي 
فنصحني مهندس صديق لي تجمعني بيه محبة في الله ونحسبه على خير بان اجدد واسهل للجميع عملية تحصيل العلم وان سبقني بها الافاضل ولكنني حاولت التبسيط على القدر الاستطاعة 
فوفقني الله تعالي في كتابة هذه الخلاصات والنقاط الهامة في تصميم شبكات الحريق سائلا الله الاخلاص والتوفيق فيها 
المحاضرات ان وجد بها خطا لا مانع من تصحيحه ولكن طبقا لما نصت عليه الاكواد المستخدمة في المجال 
وفقني الله واياكم لنفع الاسلام والمسلمين وان شاء الله كل خميس من كل اسبوع سارفق محاضرة وذلك للسماح بالنقاش فيها 
اليكم المحاضرة الاولي 
وكل عام وانتم بخير واعتق الله رقبتي واياكم من النهار في هذا الشهر العظيم المبارك وفرج هم بلدنا وبلاد الشام


----------



## محمد العطفي (22 يوليو 2013)

عمران احمد قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير و مجهود حضرتك وافى و لا استطيع ان اقدره مهما كتبت من كلمات
> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يتم عليك نعمه الكثيره و ان يغفر لك و ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم
> و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح و فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


العفو يا بشمهندس احمد والله اني افتقر الي الله كل الفقر في المغفرة وصلاح الحال 
وان شاء الله كل خميس هيكون في محاضرة بنفس الطريقة وعلى نفس المنوال وان شاء الله يفهمها الجميع


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 يوليو 2013)

*المحاضرة الثانية*

اتقدم لكم جميعا بالاعتذار عن التاخير 
تفضلو بين ايديكم المحاضرة الثانية 
سائلا الله تعالي ان يفرج كرب بلدي مصر ويرحم موتها وينصر الحق 
اللهم اني وجههت وجهي اليك وسالتك بهذا العمل ان تفرج كرب مصر وبلاد المسلمين من كل الهموم 
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## محمد العطفي (29 يوليو 2013)

بالنسبة للمحاضرات اذا طلب اي توضيح لاي نقطة بها علي سبيل النقاش فهذا سيضيف للموضوع قوة وربنا يتقبل منا 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العشر الاواخر


----------



## عوض مبارك (31 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخي محمد العطيفي على هذة المحاضرة القيمة. لدي سؤال كيف نحسب head حق المضخة لمبنى ارتفاعة 10m 
وطولة 60m الذي اعرفة نحسب الارتفاع كامل هل الطول يحسب كل 3m بمتر واحد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد العطفي (1 أغسطس 2013)

عوض مبارك قال:


> شكرا اخي محمد العطيفي على هذة المحاضرة القيمة. لدي سؤال كيف نحسب head حق المضخة لمبنى ارتفاعة 10m
> وطولة 60m الذي اعرفة نحسب الارتفاع كامل هل الطول يحسب كل 3m بمتر واحد ولكم جزيل الشكر


الشكر لله اخي الكريم 
بالنسبة لحساب سمت المضخة 
كما هو موجود بالمحاضرة الثانية 
تحسب معاوقة الارتفاع وتضع لكل 10 متر ارتفاع مايعادل 1 بار 
ومعاوقة الاحتكاك تاخذها حوالي 35 % من قيمة معاوقة الارتفاع 
وفي النهاية تضع قيمة الضغط المتبقي والتي تكون قيمتها على حسب التصميم اما ( 4.5 بار ) او (0.5 بار ) وهو ضغط خروج الماء عند ابعد نقطة 
اتمني تكون الاجابة واضحة


----------



## محمد العطفي (5 أغسطس 2013)

*المحاضرة الثالثة*

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير وتفضلو بين ايديكم المحاضرة الثالثة وبعتذر عن التاخير 
المحاضرة دي في منتهي الاهمية لان المحاضرة الرابعة معتمدة عليها جدا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صيام رمضان وقيامه ونسأل الله القبول والاخلاص 
اعاده الله علينا وعليكم بخير


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (5 أغسطس 2013)

يا مهندس محمد لدي سؤوالين :
1- إذا زاد الإرتفاع عن 3.7 متر هل هذا معناه أن نتجه للخطورة العالية ؟ لأنك لم تتكلم عن الإرتفاع في الخطروة العالية وماذا لو زاد الإرتفاع عن 3.7 متر كهنجر أو عنبر تصنيع ؟
2- عاوز اعرف المساحة التي يغطيها ال zcv الواحد ؟ يعني لو عندي دور 5000 متر مربع ينفع أستخدم zcv واحد فقط ؟
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وجزاكم عنا وعن المهندسين كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 أغسطس 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> يا مهندس محمد لدي سؤوالين :
> 1- إذا زاد الإرتفاع عن 3.7 متر هل هذا معناه أن نتجه للخطورة العالية ؟ لأنك لم تتكلم عن الإرتفاع في الخطروة العالية وماذا لو زاد الإرتفاع عن 3.7 متر كهنجر أو عنبر تصنيع ؟
> 2- عاوز اعرف المساحة التي يغطيها ال zcv الواحد ؟ يعني لو عندي دور 5000 متر مربع ينفع أستخدم zcv واحد فقط ؟
> وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم وجزاكم عنا وعن المهندسين كل خير



بالنسبة للسؤال الاول ( تعريف الخطورة واضح لكن لو عندك هانجر على طول تاخد الخطورة المتوسطة مجموعة تانية ايا كان الارتفاع لان الارتفاع لا يؤثر على درجة الخطورة من مجموعة لاخري ولكن يؤثر على نوع الرشاش المستخدم ) 
السؤال الثاني ( لو عندك مساحة 5000مترمربع طبعا هتستخدم زونة واحدة الا اذا زادت عن كده فتقوم بتقسيم الدور الواحد الي 2 زونة ) 
وكل سنة وانت طيب واسال 
والمفاجئة الكبيرة قوي ان شاء الله بعد العيد


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 أغسطس 2013)

محمود محمد حازم قال:


> عهدتك رائعا ومتميزا ..............اتمني لك دوام التوفيق ويارب تكون فاكرني



طبعا فاكرك هو انا اقدر انساك ده انت طلعت عيني في الاسئلة ( بس والله كنت في منتهي الادب والزوق ولو طلبت ايه ما اقدرش اتاخر عنك لانك محترم جدا ) 
روح يا شيخ ربنا يجوزك :7:


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (8 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس محمد وأرجو توضيح نقطة لو هنجر إرتفاعه 6 متر هل في هذه الحالة نستخدم الرشاشات ذات الإستجابة السريعة أم ماهي النوعية .

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضي .


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 أغسطس 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا مهندس محمد وأرجو توضيح نقطة لو هنجر إرتفاعه 6 متر هل في هذه الحالة نستخدم الرشاشات ذات الإستجابة السريعة أم ماهي النوعية .
> 
> وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضي .


نعم نستخدم الرشاشات ذات الإستجابة السريعة


----------



## agordat1977 (9 أغسطس 2013)

هندسة ممكن رسمة غرفة المضخات في المحاضرة الثانية أتوكاد مع الترقيم و شكرا


محمد العطفي قال:


> بالنسبة للمحاضرات اذا طلب اي توضيح لاي نقطة بها علي سبيل النقاش فهذا سيضيف للموضوع قوة وربنا يتقبل منا
> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة العشر الاواخر


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 أغسطس 2013)

*غرفة مضخات اوتوكاد*



agordat1977 قال:


> هندسة ممكن رسمة غرفة المضخات في المحاضرة الثانية أتوكاد مع الترقيم و شكرا


اتفضل يا هندسة وان شاء الله تعجبك


----------



## mohammed nsr (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.ابراهيم صوان (10 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## عمران احمد (10 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم اجمعين
كما عودنا م / محمد العطفى فهو دائما رائع
و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و بارك الله فيك و كل عام و جميع الاعضاء بخير


----------



## أكرم حمزه (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل عام وأنتم بالف خير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وعندي سؤالين للأخ محمد العطفي
1-مالضرر من أستعمال الأنابيب الحديديه المغلونه في شبكة أنابيب منظومة الحريق بدل أنابيب (السيملس بلاك ستيل)....وأيهما أقل كلفه؟
2-هل يجوز وضع خزان منظومة الحريق ومجموعة مضخات الحريق في سطح البنايه اذا كانت مكونه من عدة أدوار؟
مع شكري وتقديري لكم ثانيه.


----------



## Eng mostafa gobba (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 أغسطس 2013)

أكرم حمزه قال:


> كل عام وأنتم بالف خير وتقبل الله طاعاتكم
> شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وعندي سؤالين للأخ محمد العطفي
> 1-مالضرر من أستعمال الأنابيب الحديديه المغلونه في شبكة أنابيب منظومة الحريق بدل أنابيب (السيملس بلاك ستيل)....وأيهما أقل كلفه؟
> 2-هل يجوز وضع خزان منظومة الحريق ومجموعة مضخات الحريق في سطح البنايه اذا كانت مكونه من عدة أدوار؟
> مع شكري وتقديري لكم ثانيه.


بارك الله فيكم وتقبل الله منا ومنكم خالص الاعمال
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول ( لا يوجد ضرر من استخدام الانابيب المغلونة خصوصا انها ذكرت من ضمن انواع المتاحة في الاستخدام في تطبيقات شبكات الحريق ) ولكن يجب ان تكون مصنعة طبقا للكود الخاص بها ( بمعني ان تكون هذه المواسير مصنعة وحاصلة على شهادات منشاء وشهادات اختبار تفيد بتحملها للضغوط ) ولكن نظرا للغش الصناعي المتوافر في الاسواق فلا يقبل اي استشاري او شركة مقاولات هذه المواسير نظرا لانها لم تصنع طبقا للمواصفات الموصي بها في كود المواسير ansi OR asme ودي اكواد بتوصف المواسير من حيث قدرتها على تحمل الضغوط وان شاء الله هرفق في المشاركات القادمة بعض من الصفحات المهمة لهذه الاكواد 
وبناءا عليه فان الماوسير المستخدمة هي المواسير البلاك سيملس ستيل 
اما بالنسبة للسعر فان طبعا مواسير البلاك سيملس ستيل اغلي نظرا لتحملها الضغوط ومواصفات اخري 


بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني ( هندسيا واقتصادية لا ينصح بوضع مجموعة مضخات الحريق فوق البناية الا لاسباب خاصة مثلا البناية فيها 40 دور ومجموعة المضخات لا تستطيع الوصول الي ابعد نقطة فنقوم بعمل ما يسمي بالدور الميكانيكي ونقسم مجموعة المضخات الي مجموعتين ,,,, مجموعة اسفل ومجموعة على الدور الميكانيكي ) 
لان لو وضعت المضخات على سطح البناية لو كانت مكونة مثلا من 10 ادوار فانت تكلف نفسك الاتي ( حمل استاتيكي على اخر بلاطة خرسانة وطبعا مهندس المدني مش هيسكتلك ) ثانية هتحتاج تركب مضخة توصل المياه الي الخزان الي عملته فوق السطح الخاص بالمضخات ) من الاخر كده لا تطبق مثل هذه الافكار في الطبيعة نظرا للتكلفة العالية الا كما وضحت في بداية كلامي انه لا تستطيع مجموعة مضخات الحريق الوصول الي ابعد نقطة 
هذا ما مكنني الله من الاجابة عليه وارجو ان تكون الاجابة واضحة للجميع


----------



## عمران احمد (12 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أغسطس 2013)

معلش يا مهندس محمد موضوع ملتبس عليه ك

ماذا تقصد بإرتفاع الإشغالات لا يتعدي 2.4 متر في الخطورة المتوسطة مجموعة 1؟ هل هو إرتفاع المواد الموجودة بالمكان ام إرتفاع المكان نفسه؟


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أغسطس 2013)

كمان يا بشمهندس الله يخليك ياريت توضح أكتر sensing line ؟


----------



## Mon Rashad (12 أغسطس 2013)

thanks Eng Mohamed, its really Helpful


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 أغسطس 2013)

فى إنتظار المحاضرة الرابعة


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 أغسطس 2013)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> معلش يا مهندس محمد موضوع ملتبس عليه ك
> 
> ماذا تقصد بإرتفاع الإشغالات لا يتعدي 2.4 متر في الخطورة المتوسطة مجموعة 1؟ هل هو إرتفاع المواد الموجودة بالمكان ام إرتفاع المكان نفسه؟



ارتفاع الاشغالات الموجودة في المكان انا اهم حاجة تهمني هو الاشغالات الي تؤدي الي حدوث الحريق


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 أغسطس 2013)

ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> فى إنتظار المحاضرة الرابعة



جاري التحضير لها وان شاء الله تكون بين ايديكم يوم الخميس 

ادعولي


----------



## hikal007 (13 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وزادك من علمه


----------



## عمران احمد (17 أغسطس 2013)

فى انتظار المحاضرة الرابعة يا بشمهندس محمد العطفى


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (17 أغسطس 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك فيك*​


----------



## محمد العطفي (20 أغسطس 2013)

جاري التجهيز وعذرا عن التاخير


----------



## السهم الجرىء (30 أغسطس 2013)

فى انتظار باقى المحاضرات بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل الخير​


----------



## خبير الاردن (31 أغسطس 2013)

مشكور


----------



## الهادف للتعلم (31 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير ,,, بانتظار المحاضرة الرابعة


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وفي انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## ekramyy (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا يا هندسة وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السهم الجرىء (13 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا فى انتظار المحاضره الرابعه​


----------



## zanitty (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يا لعبك يا عطفى


----------



## aiman_vegas (17 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
وفى انتظار المحاضرات القادمه 
ولو ممكن مخطط لمثال يبين توزيع الرشاشات واماكن صناديق الحريق والطفايات


----------



## al-senator (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله كُل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (21 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (27 سبتمبر 2013)

أستاذنا محمد العطفى أكمل


----------



## amm3ar (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير وادامكم الله بماينفع الناس ،
اخوتي اهل الخبرة لدي مبنى وهو عبارة عن كلية بنات وابعاد المبنى 90متر * 45 متر والمطلوب مني تصميم مخطط حريق بنظام صناديق حريق فقط ولكن اقطار المواسير الموجودة بجدول الكميات اكبر قطر 3 بوصة ومن نوع pvc جدول 80


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 سبتمبر 2013)

حسب الشكل الهندسي للمبني لأن 90*45 ممكن تاخد 3 صناديق فقط أو تاخد 5 أو 6 حسب المبني 

المواصفات تقول أن أقل قطر يمكن إستخدامه كرايزر في حالة تمديدات الصناديق فقط هو 4 بوصة ، أما مواسير قطر 3 بوصة قد تكون كافية كرايزر او رئيسي للصناديق بعد التأكد من الحسابات الهيدروليكية ولكن السؤوال هنا : ما هو مصدر المياه : مضخات أم ربط علي شبكة موجودة حاليا؟
النقطة الثانية : ان مواسير حpvc sch. 80 لا تصلح إلا تحت الأرض فقط اما تمديدات المواسير فوق الأرض فلا بد من إستخدام مواسير بلاك ستيل سيملس
حسب nfpa 13


----------



## محسن فضل (17 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## عمروالبروه (20 أكتوبر 2013)

تسلم ياغالى


----------



## ياسر حسن (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر


----------



## mahmood mrbd (5 نوفمبر 2013)

فعلا مجهود ممتاز ومحاضرات قيمة وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك..بانتظار المحاضرة الرابعة


----------



## أرفاد (6 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الجميل ولكن لو أنك تقوم بتجميع المرفقات في بداية الموضع ليصبح الموضوع احترافيها وتوفر عناء البحث على الاخوه.. ماعثرت عليه ثلاثة محاضرات وملفين مضغوطين للرسومات ولا أدري إن كان هذا كل شيء


----------



## Nile Man (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

جزاك الله خيرا اخي و في انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## momo220 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ونتظرالجزء الرابع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanic power (17 نوفمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## eng.hamadaa (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار المحاضرة الرابعة


----------



## وليم شكسبير (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جعل الله ما قدمة في موازين حسناتك ان شاءالله 

واثابك الرحمن في كل مكان و زمان 

ننتظر المحاضرة الرابعة بكل صبر شاكرا لك و مقدرا لك *


----------



## محمد نجيب محمد (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس


----------



## ahmed bary (27 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسه


----------



## جاد الياس (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ---عاجل الرجاء الافاده اكرمكم الله ----اريد اختيار مضخة حريق لمبني كلية جامعيه مع العلم ان النظام المستخدم نظام صناديق الحريق(الخراطيم)----اعينوني اعانكم الله


----------



## zanitty (27 نوفمبر 2013)

فين يا عطفى المحاضره الرابعه 
طب لو بتضايقك رابعه خش على الخامسه على طول


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 ديسمبر 2013)

طيب الله خاطرك يا أستاذنا


----------



## moaied (6 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا على المحاضرات


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (6 ديسمبر 2013)

حد شاف أخونا محمد العطفى يا ولاد الحلال


----------



## ابراهيم الخولى (7 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
عذرا كثيرا علي الغيبة فوالله ما منعني الا امر الزواج وفقكم الله جميعا ويسر الله لكل شاب بنعمة الزواج 
بفضل الله تعالي سنكمل محاضراتنا التي كنا قد بدئناها سويا سائلا الله التوفيق للجميع وان يجعلنا جميع متاحبين فيه


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*المحاضرة الرابعة*

تفضلو اليكم المحاضرة الرابعة ولقد تأخرت كثيرا ولكني التمس منك العذر 
ومن بعد المحاضرة الرابعة سنقف لكي نتناقش في الجزء السابق لانه مهم وهو عصب الدورة وان شاء الله اجيب علي الاستفسارت والاسئلة وذلك بتوفيق الله تعالي ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد العطفي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

وهذا لينك لفيديو سيسهل عليكم الامر كثير ان شاء الله في توزيع الرشاشات علي الاوتوكاد 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERhQSpw1BWY 
دعاوتكم ليا بالذرية الصالحة


----------



## Nile Man (16 ديسمبر 2013)

حمدا لله على سلامتك مهندس عطفى 
جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
مبروك الزواج (بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما و جمع بينكما في خير)


----------



## جندى احمد على (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (19 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مبـــــــــــــروك بشمهندس ربنا يتمم بخير 
وفي انتظار باقي المحاضرات


----------



## eyadinuae (20 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مبروك الزواج ووفقك الله وجزاك الله خيرا لدي سؤال :
لدي مسافة افقية بحوالي 15 متر .. ولا استطيع ان اغطيها من الاعلى برشاشات لانه لايوجد سقف ثانوي اي انه نفق مرور وتوقف شاحنات والارتفاع العمودي هو 8 متر .. فماذا تنصحني .. فكرت في استخدام ال fire cutter spray nozzles حيث انها تعطي تدفق اكبر مع مسافة اطول لقذف الماء الى داخل النفق ولكن السؤال هل يلزمني ان استخدم ال deluge valve وفي هذه الحالة هل يعتبر من نوع pre action system وهل لديك اي توصيف ؟ ... فكرة عمل ؟ ... مخطط لهكذا نوع؟ .... وشكرا لكم


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (21 ديسمبر 2013)

الف مبروك على الزواج وأتمنى لكما حياة سعيدة 
بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير


----------



## shawa99 (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## vico (5 فبراير 2014)

thanks alot and mabrook


----------



## eng_tohame (6 فبراير 2014)

thanks


----------



## drmady (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## modern_love (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## Ana HeeMa (6 فبراير 2014)

Thank you Eng.


----------



## eng abdoo (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشمهندس

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرررررا


----------



## king hema (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل الشال (8 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك الذريه الصالحه


----------



## amrhawash (11 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (12 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## pora (12 فبراير 2014)

لن نتقدم الا بمجهودات امثالك 
شكرا لك


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (15 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا باشمهندس محمد بارك الله لكم وبارك عليكم وجمع بينكم في خير 
ننتظر اخي الكريم باقي المحاضرات


----------



## usamaawad40 (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ،، والف مليون مبروووك على زواجك ويارب الذريه الصالحه اخي الكريم ،،


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وبارك لك الله في الزواج ورزقك الذريه الصالحه


----------



## thelostelite (18 فبراير 2014)

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس , هل يوجد فيديوهات لمحاضرات مكافحة الحرائق زي دورة تصميم شبكات الحريق ع اليوتيوب؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمود عامر (15 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (17 مارس 2014)

مبروك الزواج 
و رزقكم الله ذرية صالحة
ويسر لكم الرزق


----------



## aati badri (17 مارس 2014)

الف مليون مبروك الزواج الميمون
وبيت مال وعيال


----------



## ابو اواب (18 مارس 2014)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Nile Man (27 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
في انتظار المحاضرة الخامسة من فترة


----------



## محمد_الاحمدى (27 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه 
في انتظار باقي المحاضرات ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmedff (11 أبريل 2014)

في دبي لايقبل الدفاع المدني ان تكون المضخات في الادوار العليا لان غرفة المضخات يجب ان تكون سهلة الوصول لفريق الدفاع المدني


----------



## alaa ramadan (30 أبريل 2014)

فعلا ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير و نشكرك على المجهود اللى فوق الرائع و ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## engameera (5 مايو 2014)

ماشاء الله الله يبارك فيكم و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## c7ronaldoo (11 مايو 2014)

بجد مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ومنتظرين المحاضرة الخامسة علي نار


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## boda portsaid (11 مايو 2014)

جزاك اله عنا خير ، ياريت ايميل حضرتك


----------



## hassan.moustafa (13 مايو 2014)

جزا الله خيرا كل من ساهم فى نشر العلم


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مايو 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> مبروك الزواج
> و رزقكم الله ذرية صالحة
> ويسر لكم الرزق


الله يبارك في حضرتك يا بشمهندس صبري وعقبال اولاد حضرتك يارب


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 مايو 2014)

اشكركم جميعا لكل كلامكم وتهنئتكم الجميلة والصادقة والتي وصلت الي قلبي اسال الله ان يوفقكم جميعا ويرزقنا الخير جميعا ويفرج الهم عن الامة 
المحاضرة الخامسة ستكون خلال هذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله تعالي 
وكمان المحاضرةالسادسة والسابعة والثامنة وبكده نكون خلصنا الكورس كامل ان شاء الله تعالي


----------



## Nile Man (17 مايو 2014)

Waiting for you 
thanks for your care


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2014)

محمد العطفي قال:


> اشكركم جميعا لكل كلامكم وتهنئتكم الجميلة والصادقة والتي وصلت الي قلبي اسال الله ان يوفقكم جميعا ويرزقنا الخير جميعا ويفرج الهم عن الامة
> المحاضرة الخامسة ستكون خلال هذا الاسبوع ان شاء الله تعالي
> وكمان المحاضرةالسادسة والسابعة والثامنة وبكده نكون خلصنا الكورس كامل ان شاء الله تعالي


اشك انه حا نشوفك قريب
هو العرس لعبة
كمل كل العسل وتعال
ونحن في الانتظار


----------



## arefmohmed (18 مايو 2014)

نحن فى الانتظار ياهندسة انا جهزت القلم والكراسة


----------



## abdomohamed (19 مايو 2014)

thank you


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: المحاضرة الخامسة*

السلام عليكم جميعا 
مرفق لحضراتكم المحاضرة الخامسة موضحا بها اهم النقاط التصميم الخاصة بتصميم نظام الاطفاء اليدوي 
كما ينصح بمراجعة هذا الموضوع للاستفادة من النقاشات وتوضيح اهم النقاط المهمة في التركيب 
وكل الشكر لحضراتكم علي المباركة علي الزواج وعلي المرور علي ان اقوم باعداد الجزء الاخير من المحاضرات الخاصة بانظمة الاطفاء بالغاز خلال الفترة القادمة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t300683.html


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 مايو 2014)

aati badri قال:


> اشك انه حا نشوفك قريب
> هو العرس لعبة
> كمل كل العسل وتعال
> ونحن في الانتظار


الله يكرمك يا هندسة ...العسل خلص من زمان لكن هو ضغط الشغل وحضرتك سيد العارفين .
انا الي اتمني اشوف حضرتك بجد قريب سواء في مصر او في السعودية ان شاء الله


----------



## Nile Man (22 مايو 2014)

تمام الله ينور


----------



## subzero1 (23 مايو 2014)

الف مبروك الزواج وفى انتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 مايو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقديير على هذه المحاضرات الممتازة والمفيدة فى مجال نظم مكافحة الحريق
وكل التهنئة بالزواج السعيد وفى انتظار باقى المحضارات


----------



## حمدي النمر (28 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Egyptian Lover (31 مايو 2014)

فين المحاضرة السادسة


----------



## Eng_Mohd1982 (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا،،

اين بقية المحاضرات


----------



## محمد هداية (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه و نفعك بعلمك و نفع به و جعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم تلقاه ان شاء الله


----------



## Esam Najjar (9 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير باش مهندس ... وليتك أكملت جميلك بالمحاضره الأخيره ...

على مايبدو إنك انشغلت جداً ...

بارك الله بيك ...


----------



## osama fikry (9 يونيو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقديير على هذه المحاضرات الممتازة والمفيدة الف مبروك على الزواج السعيد


----------



## Nile Man (11 يونيو 2014)

في الانظار


----------



## abdomohamed (12 يونيو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقديير على هذه المحاضرات الممتازة والمفيدة الف مبروك على الزواج السعيد


----------



## fatehy (14 يونيو 2014)

ابنى وأخي في الله لايسعنى الا ان ادعو لك من كل قلبي ان يجعل بكل حرف من حروف ماقدمت حسنات تؤجر بها وبنفس ما تؤجر دعوات بالمغفرة والرحمة لكل شهداء مصر الشرفاء...


----------



## haithamslah (19 يونيو 2014)

لك الف شكر علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## البراء سامح (19 يونيو 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## البراء سامح (19 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Kashmar (28 يونيو 2014)

محاضرات مرتبه فعلا 
الف شكر يا هندسه وربنا يبارك لك


----------



## eng.moohamed (29 يونيو 2014)

مبارك عليكم الشهر 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng amr2012 (2 يوليو 2014)

اين بقية المحاضرات يا هندسة 6و7و8 لم اجدهمال
رجاء رفعهم بارك الله لك في اعمالك وافعالك


----------



## ahmed bary (2 يوليو 2014)

الف شكر ياهندسه وربنا يبارك لك


----------



## AHMADBHIT (6 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ossfn (9 يوليو 2014)

:67:بارك الله فيك استمر


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (9 يوليو 2014)

احسنت جزاك الله خيرا فعلا مجهود رائع ويستحق النشر


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (9 يوليو 2014)

زادكم الله من علمه استاذ محمد العطفي وافادنا من علمكم


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (9 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله لك في زوجك ورزقك زينة الحياة الدنيا من مال وعيال


----------



## atk8648 (9 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ، ونفع الناس بعلمك وعملك 
عاصم التركستاني 
مكة المكرمة


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 يوليو 2014)

اللهم تقبل منا واجعل اعمالنا خالصة لوجهك الكريم 
نسالكم الدعاء لاهلنا في فلسطين 
وسنكمل باقي المحاضرات بعد شهر رمضان المبارك نظرا لضيق الوقت 
تقبل الله منكم الطاعات


----------



## hassan elkholy (10 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر​


----------



## mohammed nsr (13 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس علي هذا الجهد المقدر نسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو روزماري (17 يوليو 2014)

زادك الله من العلم النافع 
وبارك فيك


----------



## أكرم حمزه (27 يوليو 2014)

*شكرا أستاذ محمد العطفي*

كل عام وأنتم بخير وعيد فطر سعيد أستاذنا الجليل الأخ محمد العطفي ...وبارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع ونحن بانتظار أكمال سلسلة المحاضرات الرائعه والمفيده بعد أنتهاء شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## محمد العطفي (31 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ونفع الله بنا وبكم الامة الاسلامية​وتقبل الله منا ومنكم خالص الاعمال 
​


----------



## toktok66 (31 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وانت بخير
كيف يتم اختيار مضخه الحريق مع الشرح بمثال؟


----------



## محمود محمد حازم (31 يوليو 2014)

محمد العطفي قال:


> كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ونفع الله بنا وبكم الامة الاسلامية​وتقبل الله منا ومنكم خالص الاعمال
> ​



اولا الف مبروك ياهندسة علي الزواج وربنا يرزقك الذرية الصالحة...........ثانيا الف شكر ليك علي مجهودك الكبير ودا مش جديد عليك.......ثالثا فاكرني ولا نسيتني...........تحياتي لك


----------



## ياسر حسن (1 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gemmy.713 (4 أغسطس 2014)

good information


----------



## mech eng2 (4 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (4 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم والف مبروك على الزواج ورزقك الله الذريه الصالحه ان شاء الله


----------



## سلام العالم (8 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم م/ العطفي
مجهود كبير ورائع 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
نرجوا لك التوفيق


----------



## التكييف (17 أغسطس 2014)

الف مبروك على الزواج وأتمنى لكما حياة سعيدة 
بارك الله لكما وبارك عليكما وجمع بينكما فى خير


----------



## Nile Man (17 أغسطس 2014)

لا زلت في انتظار بقية المحاضرات


----------



## السيد الغريب (23 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم
كيف حالك ياهندسة والف مبروك على الزواج (بارك الله لكما وجمع بينكم فى خير)
ومجهود طيب مبذول فى هذة المحاضرات جعلها اله فى ميزان حسناتك
مش عارف انتا لسة فاكرنى ولا


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك اله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## a7medatef20 (4 سبتمبر 2014)

ممكن اعرف كام محاضره في تصميم الشبكات


----------



## الفيل_الازرق (4 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## desil (19 سبتمبر 2014)

يا ريت تكملنا بقية المحاضرات ومشكور على المجهود


----------



## حسام فرو (21 سبتمبر 2014)

فين المحاضرة الرابعة ياهندسة:19:


----------



## hikal007 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندسنا الهمام ورزقك الله الذريه الصالحه وبارك لك فى زواجك


----------



## م عبدالحكيم نعمه (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng amr2012 (2 أكتوبر 2014)

لقد استفدت كثيرا من هذة المحاضرات القيمة ولكن ارجو رفع بقية المحاضرات حتي يتسني لنا الفهم
وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohamed_ali1981 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس
و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## خبير الاردن (6 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## يتبع الحق (3 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد بن عايض (3 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرًا جزيلا لك


----------



## yehia hamdy (4 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ورفع مكانتك اكثر بكثير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## noreldin2000 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

منتظرينك يا مهندس محمد العطفي 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hassanaiy (26 ديسمبر 2014)

عمل رائع 
شكرا


----------



## المهندس غزوان (14 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة ...... حقاً غيرت عندي بعض الامور والمفاهيم


----------



## eng.amoudi (17 فبراير 2015)

اشكرك يابش مهندس محمد على مجهودك الجبار


----------



## thenight12 (20 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على الموضوع الشيق 
في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## م / احمد عادل حنفى (22 فبراير 2015)

شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع فين بقى المحاضرة الرابعه؟؟


----------



## EL3SSAL (22 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nasser mousa (22 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## corolla (1 مارس 2015)

شكرا يا هندسة
بارك الله فيك و في والديك 
مجهود رائع جدا
إقتراحي في الامر ارفاق خريطة لكي يصمم فيها كل الاشخاص المشاركين لإثراء الفهم العام و المشاركة العملية الفاعلة للنقاش و شكراً


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (19 مارس 2015)

مشكور جدا مهندس محمد العطفى جزاك اللة خيرا . لو المحاضرات 6 ,7,8 جاهزة ممكن ترفقها عشان يكمل الموضوع وياريت لو مشروع بالفعل حضرتك صممتة ترفقة ونناقشة على المنتدى


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (21 مارس 2015)

??


----------



## aloooo1967 (26 مارس 2015)

اشكرك و ننتظر باقي المحاضرات


----------



## رمزة الزبير (30 مارس 2015)




----------



## ELMAWINY (23 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير,,,,,,,بانتظار باقى المحاضرات


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
بفضل الله تم الانتهاء من جميع المحاضرات فيديو وموضحة بطريقة تسهل علي الجميع الفهم بعون الله تعالي 
نسال الله التوفيق للجميع 
المحاضرات كلها من خلال هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t467057.html


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم جميعا ومعذرة علي الانقطاع طول هذه الفترة وان شاء الله نعود مرة اخري الي هذا الصرح العظيم​

​


----------



## nofal (7 سبتمبر 2016)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ويا مرحبا الله يحفظك


----------



## aliali9 (14 سبتمبر 2016)

يامهندس محمد العطفي بجد مشكور جدا لك وربنا يجزيك خيررر كتيرر لاني فعلا استفدت جدا من الملف الرفق عن اساسيات محافحة الحريق


----------



## Farraj3000 (23 نوفمبر 2016)

فعلا إنك شخص رائع فنان ... ربي يحفظك


----------



## مهندس سلام (2 فبراير 2017)

ما اروعكم من مجموعة مهندسين مبدعين وما اروعك من مهندس مخلص ايها المحاضر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يا رجل 
مع خالص تحياتي لك 
المهندس
سلام محمد عبد الكريم


----------



## walat77 (8 فبراير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر الشحات محمد (27 مارس 2017)

اخى العزيز معك م ياسر مش الكود بيقول اقصى مساحه لليرزر 4380 حولى 402 رشاش وده من غير الصناديق يعنى كدا يدخل ب 2 رايزر يعنى ع زون كنترول


----------



## suha (14 مايو 2017)

hشكرا لك على كل شيء,,كل الاحترام,,ولكن عندي نقص وضعف في اطفاء المخازن RACKS ارجوا التوضيح بمحاضرة مع الشكر


----------



## E.LMOTHANA.MANSOUR (2 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم جميعا ​اسعد الله صباحكم ​بص بقي يا هندسة ...خد بقي الكبسولة دي في الحسابات الهيدروليكية ​




&#55357;&#56832;​.​اول حاجة تبقي عارف يعني ايه حسابات مش مجرد انك تنزل المف او تروح تسمع فيديو وخلاص ...انما لازم تبقي فاهم انت هتستخدم برنامج ال ELITE FIRE ليه وفايدته ايه :​ركز بقي معايا وخد الخطوات دي :​
1- اسمع الفيديو ده وافهم يعني ايه حسابات 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmtkSKaOv4o
2- بعد كدة نزل الملفات الي في اللينك ده ( هيساعد معاك في انك تفهم اكتر ) كمان هتلاقي فيه برنامح الايليت مع الكراك بتاعه وملف فيه معادلات هازن ويليم ( واوعي تقولي مش عارف مين هازن ويليم 



&#55357;&#56832;



&#55357;&#56832;
https://mega.nz/…
3- بعد كدة نزل الملف ده الي هتلاقي فيهم شرح البرنامج في ملف شرح هيعجبك جدا ان شاء الله 
https://mega.nz/…
4- سطب البرنامج & اطبع ملف الشرح & بعدهم اسمع شرح البرنامج من الفيديو ده 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKWqw_OIOIQ
5- الخطوة الاخيرة نزل المف ده في مشروع معمول بيه حسابات وكمان فيه الحل بتاعه علي برنامج ELITE FIRE وبكدة تكون انت خدت كبسولة مركزة في حسابات الحريق




&#55357;&#56846;
https://mega.nz/…
6- ده بقي رابط تنزل منه برنامج لكود NFPA بحيث تكون عملية البحث عن المعلومة سهلة وبسيطة ( هو اصدار قديم بس هيفيدك انك تلاقي حاجة سهلة تدور بيها علي المعلومة)
https://mega.nz/…
اذا عجبك البوست اعمل ليه شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ولو ما عجبكش يبقي فكك منه ولا كانك شوفته 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56835;.
ما تنساش تقرء البوستات الي علي الصفحة علشان تعرف ترتب افكارك كويس .
https://www.facebook.com/MohamedElatfyEducationPage/
دمتم جميعا بخير​


----------



## ahmed1984 (16 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد العطفي (23 ديسمبر 2017)

اسعد الله صباحكم 
لمعرفة الفرق بين مضخات الحريق وكيفية اختيار المضخة اسمع المقطع ده من الفيديو :
https://www.youtube.com/watch…مناسب للباقة علشان ما تقلقش 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56836;
اذا عجبك الفيديو شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ومتنساش تعمل subscribe للقناة .
#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة 
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 ديسمبر 2017)

انظمة الاطفاء بالغازات من الانظمة المهمة في تصميم اعمال الحريق ومن ضمن هذه الانظمة نظام الاطفاء بال FM200 .
مواصافاته وشروط تصميمه هتلاقيهم في الفيديو ده :
https://www.youtube.com/watch…مناسب للباقة علشان ما تقلقش 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56836;
اذا عجبك الفيديو شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ومتنساش تعمل subscribe للقناة .
#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة 
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## محمد العطفي (30 ديسمبر 2017)

تبدء ازاي الحصر من علي الاوتوكاد 
وتعمل جداول كميات ازاي 
وايه الحاجات المهمة في التصميم تاخد بالك منها وانت بتحصر 
كل الاجابات ع الاسئلة دي في الفيديو الي في الرابط ده :​https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLqg7Rvx_Pc&t=1s
ونقول تاني مناسب للباقة علشان ما تقلقش 



&#55357;&#56835;



&#55357;&#56836;
اذا عجبك الفيديو اعمل شير وخلي غيرك يستفيد 
ومتنساش تعمل subscribe للقناة .
#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة 
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## محمد العطفي (13 يناير 2018)

كورس تصميم الانظمة الصحية بكامل مكوناته علي قناة الصفوة .
للمتميز المهندس محمد نجم 
13 محاضرة كلهم شرح ونقاشات فنية ومراجعات من الكود .
الرابط اول كومنت في اللينك ده 
https://www.facebook.com/EliteCorpo...9843548811815/359901864472649/?type=3&theater

#كل_يوم_معلومة_جديدة
#الصفوة_عنوان_التميز​


----------



## محمد العطفي (21 فبراير 2018)

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا 
قناة تعليمية عليها افضل الامور الفنية الخاصة بمجالنا 
SHARE & SUBSCRIBE
https://www.youtube.com/cha…/UCnjyeVcJxofo23lM-JMqbtg/videos
​
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)]









[/COLOR]

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا 
قناة تعليمية عليها افضل الامور الفنية الخاصة بمجالنا 
SHARE & SUBSCRIBE
https://www.youtube.com/cha…/UCnjyeVcJxofo23lM-JMqbtg/videos
​
[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.15)]









[/COLOR]


----------



## Ghaith Hilal (9 مارس 2018)

ما شاء الله .... بوركت الجهود ... العلم يزكوا بالانفاق


----------



## lakdhar (11 مايو 2018)

بارك الله فيك وفي ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله.


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (1 يناير 2019)

بارك الله بيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 فبراير 2019)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 فبراير 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abdelsalamn (12 فبراير 2019)

جزاكم الله خير​
​


----------



## manar ali (17 أبريل 2019)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (22 يونيو 2019)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ، أكرمكم الله و زادكم من فضله


----------

